# do cyclones go on sale?



## andy p (Mar 5, 2009)

Do oneida, clearvue or pennstate cyclones ever go on sale? 
Rockler has the Laguna on sale now, but I don't know how much longer.
Thanks


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

*32 days after you buy it.*

Everything goes on sale. If the store has a price-match that's good for a month, guaranteed it goes on sale 32 days after you purchase. You want to guarantee a sale price? Find me a store that has an all-sales-final, no money back - ever - sales policy and I'll purchase one for you. Guaranteed they mark it down five seconds after I walk out of the store. 

Of course that doesn't mean you'll be able to just walk in and pick one up on sale - part two of the rule is that the exact model you want is out of stock, and sorry no rain checks today.


----------

